# Help Please :) Ruptured Extensor Pollicis longus tendon right wrist



## Cassondra Pruitt (Jun 11, 2010)

OK sooooo, patient has a Ruptured Extensor Pollicis longus tendon right wrist and doctors plan was to use the patients palmaris longus, but upon incision the patient did not have a palmaris longus so doctor transferred the indices proprius tendon from the patients index finger. 



Is a 26412 the best code for this????


----------

